# Coon Hunting 2009/2010 Season



## carabrook (Mar 4, 2009)

Thought I would get a new thread started for the 2009/2010 season since the 2008 one just finished and the thread is getting pretty long. So post away guys and lets see who's in the woods at night these days.


----------



## kris (Mar 4, 2009)

I thank i drew your husband at a hunt in bowman a year or so back.Still hunting about 4to5 nights a week.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 4, 2009)

Roger hope you feel better soon!!!  I finally took my camera tonight and got some pics of the young dog..Aint the best pics..I'll try and do better next time..


----------



## poolecw (Mar 5, 2009)

Not bad looking for a holstein.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 6, 2009)

poolecw said:


> Not bad looking for a holstein.


  We didnt do as well tonight! One truck went out with us..While one guy was going to get another ride.We cut loose again..Then decided to move around and tighten up..Got truck 2 stuck and almost turned over..Then guy goes and gets tracter..Proceed to get tracter stuck Finally got 3rd truck there and got tracter out..Had to come along truck 2 out..Truck 1 is setting in the middle of about 2000ac till tomorrow..Still never saw a coon!!!!!!! They must not have been moving


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Mar 6, 2009)

Finnaly got some pics out of Ga Dawg.Good looking hounds.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 6, 2009)

tree daddy 7 said:


> Finnaly got some pics out of Ga Dawg.Good looking hounds.


Thanks..It had a coon in it to


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 20, 2009)

Yall going any? I've been hittin it a few nights a week..Been treeing just a few.


----------



## thomas gose (Mar 20, 2009)

bout the same here. coons have been movin real unpredicable here lately.


----------



## savage_15 (Mar 22, 2009)

yea been every night this week only treed 4 my bluetick pup is huntin better and better every night though so im happy with it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Goin tonite taken my black and blue dogs together


----------



## savage_15 (Mar 26, 2009)

takin ol coltraine with 3 other dogs to elberton tonight may we will get on em


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Mar 26, 2009)

Think I'll take mine out tonite if the rain is gone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poolecw (Mar 28, 2009)

I haven't been in a couple of weeks.  I wanted to try to go this week some, but the weather was too bad.  

I might try to hit the Decatur TN  RQE next weekend with my ol blue dog.


----------



## savage_15 (Mar 29, 2009)

is decatur next weekend the big hunt?


----------



## poolecw (Mar 29, 2009)

savage_15 said:


> is decatur next weekend the big hunt?




Decatur is having an RQE this weekend...



TN, Decatur; Meigs Co CHA From 58/68 crossing, go north approx. 5 mi. Turn left. Signs posted. Contact Allen Roberts (423) 506-4840

Apr 4 Bench Show 7:00pm, $10 RQE Purina NH 2hr 9:00pm, $30


----------



## savage_15 (Mar 30, 2009)

may run up there for it with a couple of friends maybe we  will see ya there


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 30, 2009)

Carabrook lost his fight today after his stroke 5 weeks ago..His wife Lynn wants to thank eveyone for their thoughts,prayers and emails.. Please remember her in your prayers..Rest in peace Roger..


----------



## 027181 (Apr 5, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall going any? I've been hittin it a few nights a week..Been treeing just a few.



The sorry curs at my house been gettin um treed like crazy. Must just be your side of cumming thats short on coons
i even got a new pup for free thats startin to work tracks


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 5, 2009)

027181 said:


> The sorry curs at my house been gettin um treed like crazy. Must just be your side of cumming thats short on coons
> i even got a new pup for free thats startin to work tracks


The walkers have done treed em all up here..Thats why we aint treeing many now..All we are treeing is the few we left for seed


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 6, 2009)

went saturday night and just got my dog back today my buddys dog treed on one side of the road mine on the other i started down the hill he was treed then it just went quiet he walked up on a construction site today just happened to be my neighbors crew so he called me


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 6, 2009)

Only true dog is a blue dog !!!!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 7, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Only true dog is a blue dog !!!!!!!!


Only true "COON TREEING DOG" is a walker...Blues make fine pets though


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Only true "COON TREEING DOG" is a walker...Blues make fine pets though



Show me the meat then...... or is it slick?


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2009)

Ol' Blue made 3 trees and we looked at 3 coons tonight 1st strike on all 3 and first tree on 2. buddies English gyp got first tree on the second 1.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Ol' Blue made 3 trees and we looked at 3 coons tonight 1st strike on all 3 and first tree on 2. buddies English gyp got first tree on the second 1.



True blue meat dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> True blue meat dog!!!!!!!!


 
When he looks up you can go ahead and cock the gun!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> When he looks up you can go ahead and cock the gun!


----------



## Matt Stephens (Apr 10, 2009)

anyone ever had any luck in the rain. the places i go there isnt a lot of coon so its probably just me


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2009)

I've treed em in the rain but I'm a fair weather hunter..If its pouring.I aint going..If your on a hunt or something and it starts..Aint a whole lot you can do..Now a mist or drizzle is some great hunting...


----------



## 2-shot (Apr 10, 2009)

I thought the only coondog was a black and tan


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 10, 2009)

2-shot said:


> I thought the only coondog was a black and tan


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 10, 2009)

2-shot said:


> I thought the only coondog was a black and tan


 
You thought wrong


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 12, 2009)

well boys the mission was accomplished last night hunted new land with my new dog and 2 other boys came up too we set out and split treed 3 ways seen all three coons then came back to the truck took the other guys home and me and my buddy switched dogs i got my bluetick and loaded up put the pup back in the kennel and he got his black and tan we set out at the same place and within 20 minutes had one treed all in all it was a great night of hunting


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 12, 2009)

savage_15 said:


> well boys the mission was accomplished last night hunted new land with my new dog and 2 other boys came up too we set out and split treed 3 ways seen all three coons then came back to the truck took the other guys home and me and my buddy switched dogs i got my bluetick and loaded up put the pup back in the kennel and he got his black and tan we set out at the same place and within 20 minutes had one treed all in all it was a great night of hunting


Whats your new dog.Sounds like yall had a great night!!


----------



## 027181 (Apr 12, 2009)

now i know we got a healthy population of possums im tired of pullin my sorry curs outta stumps,
guess i got to invest in some shock collars.........but not till i get that garmin


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 12, 2009)

027181 said:


> now i know we got a healthy population of possums im tired of pullin my sorry curs outta stumps,
> guess i got to invest in some shock collars.........but not till i get that garmin


Yeah the possums dont seem to get distemper and rabies like the coons do I know some guys that treed about 40 possums this year on dawson forest


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 12, 2009)

GA DAWG it is a black and tan puppy its 9 months old now she did pretty good i think a little work and il have me another coon dog


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 12, 2009)

bout to head out again tonight for the same land as last night takin the oldest of my dogs ol blu buster


----------



## 67chevyjr (Apr 12, 2009)

went tonight and treed one about 10:20


----------



## GATREE (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm nine going hunting tonight with my ten month old walker female.I'm hoping she will tree the first time.
Good luck yall.


----------



## GATREE (Apr 13, 2009)

The only thing a blue dog can trail is a scunk:


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 13, 2009)

GATREE said:


> The only thing a blue dog can trail is a scunk:



A what?????????????????????????


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> A what?????????????????????????


I think he meant polecat


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 14, 2009)

GATREE said:


> I'm nine going hunting tonight with my ten month old walker female.I'm hoping she will tree the first time.
> Good luck yall.



hope your pup had it easier than we did! my dog turned what i thought would be a good quick one drop night into a good 4 hour one drop night. i guess he wanted me to work as hard as he had to, i walked an hour to the tree but he had a coon! ya gotta love them dogs that will stretch one out and show the meat.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 14, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> hope your pup had it easier than we did! my dog turned what i thought would be a good quick one drop night into a good 4 hour one drop night. i guess he wanted me to work as hard as he had to, i walked an hour to the tree but he had a coon! ya gotta love them dogs that will stretch one out and show the meat.


 
Man I HATE ONF! Ain't gonna be able to go tomorrow night either man, guy wants to try my dog again tomorrow night.


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 14, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> Man I HATE ONF! Ain't gonna be able to go tomorrow night either man, guy wants to try my dog again tomorrow night.



bring him with you! could be more proof than to tree them runnin jokers! Thats cool if you cant we'll hook up one night next week if you want.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 14, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> bring him with you! could be more proof than to tree them runnin jokers! Thats cool if you cant we'll hook up one night next week if you want.


 
We'll sure get together and go. I'd lot rather him see him treein' easy coons off his feeders that grubbing up a track on Oconee LOL.

Everybody keep your eyes open for a good young Blue female, if I sell this male I'll be in the market for one.


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 14, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> We'll sure get together and go. I'd lot rather him see him treein' easy coons off his feeders that grubbing up a track on Oconee LOL.
> 
> Everybody keep your eyes open for a good young Blue female, if I sell this male I'll be in the market for one.



I understand. its hard enough for a blue tick not to grub up a good track!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> We'll sure get together and go. I'd lot rather him see him treein' easy coons off his feeders that grubbing up a track on Oconee LOL.
> 
> Everybody keep your eyes open for a good young Blue female, if I sell this male I'll be in the market for one.


Once again,your crazy for selling that dog! You aint gonna be able to replace him.Youll spend twice as much trying! Specially if hes like you say..Get deep and get hooked fast with the meat..Bluedogs like that are hard to come across.You should know this by now


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh yeah,We have national forest up here if ya'll want to ride on up one night


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 15, 2009)

well boys sunday night put in one word was Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on us and the dogs we turned out at 9 and the dogs went deep fast then i heard buster strike then tree so i went down found him and he had one high up in the tree and asi said before this is new land so we are not real familiar with it so i came back out and loaded buster becaus i could only make one drop started back in the woods and heard my buddies dogs treeso i went to them but they were a little further than we expected so we walked about a mile then didnt hear em so we pulled out the quick track and on long range just barley a beep so we kept walkin found one then went for the other we found him in a hole baying so we got him out the started back to the truck and then realizing our youth smarts we didnt know where we were so we just kept walkin and about 4 miles later found a road this road ran into a pasture so we walked in the woods next to the fence for a little under a mile through thick briars and brush then finally found the main road got on it found my truck loaded and left right as it started rainin noty to mention my boot filled with swamp water ha ha that made for some real fun but i got home and there stands momma at 130 when i was supposed to be home at 10 needless to say she was a little upset lol but it turned out sorta good except for the mileage of the night well guys keep em treed and keep em true


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 15, 2009)

let me restate that it was heck on us and the dogs


----------



## thomas gose (Apr 15, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Oh yeah,We have national forest up here if ya'll want to ride on up one night



Yeah buddy tell me a good time. Aint scared of public land seems all i have to hunt down here,you know since coon hounds are supposed to scatter deer from lease land.


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 15, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Once again,your crazy for selling that dog! You aint gonna be able to replace him.Youll spend twice as much trying! Specially if hes like you say..Get deep and get hooked fast with the meat..Bluedogs like that are hard to come across.You should know this by now


 
To much profit to be made! If he lays the money in my hand I will have made GOOD money, PROFIT.

He is a real nice dog, and I hate to see him go, but I'll find another one...............I hope


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Blue Iron said:


> To much profit to be made! If he lays the money in my hand I will have made GOOD money, PROFIT.
> 
> He is a real nice dog, and I hate to see him go, but I'll find another one...............I hope



Ya but son money is easy come easy go .......

One day your left leg will just up and kick you in the butt for it ....... Trust me been there and done that


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 16, 2009)

gonna take the black and the blue tonight


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 16, 2009)

savage_15 said:


> gonna take the black and the blue tonight



X2 gonna do the same here !!!!


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 16, 2009)

treed 2 gettin ready to go to blue ridge this weekend for a weeklong hunt may do some turkey shootin too


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 17, 2009)

savage_15 said:


> treed 2 gettin ready to go to blue ridge this weekend for a weeklong hunt may do some turkey shootin too


Good luck on the turkey shootin..Its still not prime time up here yet! Who you hunting with up there?


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 17, 2009)

my buddy chris perry and his friend shawn is letting us stay at his place


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 17, 2009)

my black and tan pup treed her 3rd coon tonight


----------



## ducks4u (Apr 20, 2009)

*coon*

any of yall coon hunters need any coons.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Apr 20, 2009)

ducks4u said:


> any of yall coon hunters need any coons.



Ya where are you at?


----------



## Blue Iron (Apr 20, 2009)

ducks4u said:


> any of yall coon hunters need any coons.


 
I'll take all you can give me if you're close.


----------



## GATREE (Apr 21, 2009)

yea were do you live


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 30, 2009)

yea i need a couple where you at?


----------



## savage_15 (Apr 30, 2009)

ATTENTION!! anybody near winder or barrow county want to go hunting this weekend if you do pm me thanks


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 30, 2009)

savage_15 said:


> ATTENTION!! anybody near winder or barrow county want to go hunting this weekend if you do pm me thanks


How did ya'll do up in blueridge?


----------



## savage_15 (May 1, 2009)

man we didnt even go the man had something come up so next weekend we are goin up to hunt some kind of a plantation up there but im tryin to find somebody whos up to hunt tonight


----------



## 1222DANO (May 1, 2009)

blue iron said:


> to much profit to be made! If he lays the money in my hand i will have made good money, profit.
> 
> He is a real nice dog, and i hate to see him go, but i'll find another one...............i hope


 
man theres only one thing i've ever figured out with these coon dawgs is that theres no price on a peace of mind.


----------



## madsnooker89 (May 25, 2009)

i have a blue Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- that just prolapsed again ill give it to somebody for free you just got to spay her she is three she will tree by her self


----------

